# Merry Christmas



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That video was so sweet, happy Christmas from myself Honey and Jade (who is very excited for her 11th b/d)on the 22nd.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That's beautiful Laura, thank you! Merry Christmas to you and yours too!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Laura that was sweet


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Loved the video! Thanks so much. Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones, and Merry Christmas to everyone here on GRF!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you and Merry Christmas and best wishes fo 2010.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was sooo cute (course I love the JRT's). Thank you so much, and Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas, PG, to you and yours! Hope the Dogfather makes loads of Italian goodies for the holidays I've been giving out homemade dog treats to all the neighborhood pooches, so I could be the Pied Piper if their owners let them out the door


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

That was a fun video! Thanks for sharing! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,adorable!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

That was so cute, Merry CHRISTMAS To All!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas Laura! That video is adorable, I was wondering when he would eat the cookies!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

May Santa bring you what you're dreaming of!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Laura! Wonderful video! Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a sweet video  I had to watch it twice! Merry Christmas to everyone and their families!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a wonderful sweet video. Thank you Laura and Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That was really awesome....Merry Christmas to all and thanks for sharing the ecard!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Had to watch it twice....ahhhhhh so sweet.


----------

